

Bitcoin goes mainstream: Circle's payments make cryptocurrencies easy - alexro
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/sep/29/bitcoin-circle-cryptocurrency-jeremy-allaire

======
kolev
It will go mainstream when the average Joe starts to care. So far, this hasn't
happened, and there's no indicating of things getting any better. Circle so
far is Coinbase minus the fees minus API minus adoption minus integrations
minus large customers minus mobile apps. The only good thing is the lack of
fees and the higher weekly limits ($2,500/week of instant buy vs $1,000),
which isn't little, but not something that Coinbase cannot meet and beat given
they have a lot more volume and ways to internally settle orders vs heavily
relying on Bitstamp.

~~~
alexro
Unlike Coinbase, Circle works across the globe

